# What Tubes are Inherently Faster ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Are the 1632 tubes faster than 2040 tubes ?

I want to know as I'm thinking of using a very light set of tubes as a "Boost" to my 1745 for improved speed.

We all know tubes retract at a certain speed, it may be that tubes need a little shove to really speed them along.

So instead of using a looped set of 1745, you would use a looped set of 1745 and a single very light tube (making it (3 per side). The light tube by itself can't do much, but it may be enough to assist the 1745's ?

wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Interesting theory, I've had some thoughts running along similar lines myself. I'd say give it a try and run em past the chrony. 
Also, I'll be interested to see whether or not both types of tubes will have a similar service life. 
Please keep us posted on your findings.


----------

